# My LG G4 Screen replacement issue



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello, I decided to change my screen/frame but the tap on or slide down for time doesn't work but the tap to on does but I have turn on/off several times but just times it doesn't work at all. What's the problem...

I  sent a friend another link that will hopefully work this time - *LINK*


----------



## LordFarquaad (Sep 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Hello, I decided to change my screen/frame but the tap on or slide down for time doesn't work but the tap to on does but I have turn on/off several times but just times it doesn't work at all. What's the problem...
> 
> I  sent a friend another link that will hopefully work this time - *LINK*


You probably need an OEM screen/digitiser replacement, 3rd party are not the same quality


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks *LINK*


----------



## LordFarquaad (Sep 1, 2021)

I can't speak for the quality from this seller though if they say it is genuine OEM then it should be and if not you should be protected by eBay's/Paypal buyer protection, did you fit it yourself or professionally?


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2021)

My friend did it bc my left side of my body is not fully functioning like my hand / fingers sadly. He knows how. We miss the days phones were easy to take apart. Aww...


----------

